# Warhammer 40K Tau for Sale and or Trade



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Guy's and Hey Guys and Gals,, 
I have recently received a fairly decent Tau army in a trade. At this point, I do not want to play Tau, so I bring to you fine folks, my Tau army for sale and or Trade. I am looking for either Chaos Space Marines, Eldar, Blood Angels or Grey Knights. Here are the details:

All Prices are from the games workshop Canadian website and are just there for comparison and proof of the total price brand new.
Tau Codex: The good news, all the pages are there, the bad news, some of the pages are loose. Boo i know, but at least they are all accounted for and not ripped. $26.50
*HQ:* 
Commander Shas' El or Shas' O - Magnetized $40.00
Commander Shadowsun 45.00
XV8 Crisis Battlesuits x4 with various configurations $26.75 ea x 4 = $107.00
Troop Choices:
Fire Warriors x 36 Assembled $42.00 for 12, x3 = $126.00 
Kroot x36 Assembled $42.00 for 12, x3 = $126.00
+ Shaper $13.75
Devil Fish x3 2 Assembled and 1 Unassembled. $42.00 ea x 3 = $ 126.00

*Elite:*
Stealth Team x6 $26.75 for 3, x2 = $53.50
Stealth Armour x3 $18.00
*Fast Attack:*
Pathfinders x6 $36.00
Piranha's x4 $30 ea x 4 = $120.00
Vespid Stingwings x 12 $45.00 for 6, x2 = 90
Tau Gun Drones $14.00
*Heavy Support*
XV88 Broadside x2 (Both Magnetized) $45.00 ea, x 2 = $90
Sniper Drone Team $40.00
Hammerhead Gunship $55.00
Sky Ray Missle Defence $55.00

*Total Retail: $1295.75 in Canadian Dollars*

This is what I have seen and what I could decipher as per the codex and games workshop website. . There are some unassembled Kroot and Firewarriors I believe as well as the one devil fish unassembled. For the Devilfishes and Hammerheads and such, only one of the models has a hatch glued on top, so there are basically 4 tanks that can be used with railguns, ion cannons or a Missle Defence. I have 2 Railguns, 2 Ion Cannons and 1 Missle Defence. There are also a bunch of extra bits and such I have not sorted through. There are also a few bases missing, 3 for the piranhas if they were so supposed to come with them, I am unsure. There also tons of drones which I have not sorted through. Some are not even assembled and are still on sprues. The total of everything brand new, as per the games-workshop website is $1295.75 Canadian. I am looking for $500 and/or some Eldar, Chaos Space Marines, Blood Angels or Grey Knights. I am not really wanting to send out parts but am always willing to listen to offers. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Since you lack pics, tell us what they're painted like. I have a very dark scheme (mostly black) so any brightly painted models with not very very thin paint on would be a no go.

I do have almost 4000 points worth of Blood Angels and would gladly give all of it since I don't really take an interest in Marines.

They're all primed in a clean red, and would come with a lot of bits plus a can of Army Painter's red primer.

I could also toss in a bag of Eldar Dire Avengers bitz to turn 20 guardians into avengers.


----------

